# VSL-3 or Theralac? Feedback appreciated - and wither SCM-III?



## markpsf (Jun 5, 2013)

I had posted this in the wrong forum!

Dealing with IBS-D and navigating my way through a questionable regimen from my questionable nutritionist that features a tedious elimination diet and an overload of new supplements which seems to need their own elimination diet!

But still struggling after a month and not sure that VSL-3 (lowest dose) is not somehow more of a problem than a solution.

Immediately after taking it I get intestinal rumbling and apparently setting in motion increased peristalsis and some loose bowels.

After a month of use I would expect that my gut should have adapted.

Any other similar experiences.

Theralac has been suggested as a substitute by a friend. Slightly fewer strains and supposed to be very good.

Experiences with Theralac welcome.

Is there a problem with adjustment in switching probiotics?

I will confer with my primary physician and GI doc before making a final decision.

The elimination diet seems to have become part of the problem rather than a solution. My only carb for two weeks has been brown rice!

Stress is always a variable and it's stressing me out! I'm sure none of you can relate!









Also, anyone know what happened to SCM-III, successfully used in a few experimental studies? Has the name changed or is it just gone?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## digestinfo (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been noticing frequency increases after VSL-3 so far, but I had the same type symptoms from Align. That's why I switched. I'm wondering if I'm perhaps also just not giving it enough time (a few weeks) past the beginning phases of side effects.


----------



## markpsf (Jun 5, 2013)

The only thing I've discovered, after a lot of research and dialogue with both my very good GI specialist and excellent primary MD, is that it's very individual.

I've stopped VSL-3 because my primary thinks that whatever help it provided after a heavy two week regimen of antibiotics for diverticulitis was accomplished after 4 weeks and that I don't need another probiotic right now.

I may still experiment with Theralac because it appears to be slightly more focused and slightly less potent. But I will only do that after my work with an elimination diet is completed and my intestines fully recover from the effects of the bad case of diverticulitis. I don't want to mess with another variable.

BTW, ALign would be questionable for me because it contains milk and I have a milk sensitivity.

And as for you and VSL-3, if it hasn't helped and/or has added to symptoms, I'd stop after three weeks. That's enough time for it to have worked.

The image of good bacteria warring with bad bacteria in some simulation of the Battle of Gettysburg is my black humor take on the process, unless I feel better!! 

Mark


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

I took VSL#3 for about 1 month on 2 separate occasions.
I have taken VSL#3 up to doses of 10 packs per day. Yes, that's *ten* packs equalling 4.5 trillion CFUs per day.
It did absolutely nothing for me in either the realm of abdominal gas/pain or in the realm of skin condition (something that other probiotics have significantly helped with).
The bacteria *is* viable in VSL#3 because I have performed fermentation test.
However, the two bacteria in largest amounts in VSL#3 are two bacteria used in the *DAIRY INDUSTRY* so no wonder they have used them in their product. They will be in abundant supply and dirt cheap. They will also be hardy and easy to handle during processing. Strep Thermophilus is one of them and the other is Lacto bulgaricus susp paracasei (from memory). And neither of them are commensal flora with any benefit to a human. It's no point to take a tonne of strep thermophilus because it has no role to play in the human gut. What's more is that it doesn't even seem to competively exclude any bad bacteria during its brief stay in the large intestines.
So my final conclusion is that VSL#3 was ineffective for me and my symptoms are: abdominal pain and gas after consumption of FODMAPs, and seborrhoeic dermatitis. I have had success with other probiotics for my seb derm but never used a probiotic that had an impact on my abdominal pain and gas.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

All probiotics make my stools more loose/soft.


----------



## gaiusgracchus (Feb 21, 2012)

We tried VSL3 for my spouse's constant GI troubles - loose stools, extreme urgency to eliminate, etc. We took it for a LONG time. It did help a little bit, but when we switched to Theralac the problems were cleared up completely. I am trying to remember how long it was exactly - maybe a month or so of taking Theralac? In any case, it worked great for us. I am taking it for Antibiotic Associated Diarrhea.


----------

